# My Home Improvement Thread



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Before Pics?*

Nice looking room but what did it look like before? What did you do? More details please. This is DIY and not show what my contractor did for me!:thumbsup: From the Dorf..... Dorf Dude


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

shumakerscott said:


> Nice looking room but what did it look like before? What did you do? More details please. This is DIY and not show what my contractor did for me!:thumbsup: From the Dorf..... Dorf Dude


I'm sorry. I don't have any before pictures. As I had indicated previously, this has been an ongoing project that only recently is finished. I've only been here on DIYchat for just over a month.

See original post for list of accomplishments. BTW, no contractors.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

*Downstairs Bathroom*

Downstairs Bathroom - List of accomplishments:
Prime
Paint
Toilet removal with new Fillmaster, SS supply line, 1/4 turn shutoff, wax ring, and mounting bolts
Border
Decrative Outlet Covers


----------

